# Help! I am totally new to this!



## TheNewestNewbie (Jan 6, 2010)

I have just been given a 5 gallon bow front tank (with heater, light, and waterfall filter) and I have no idea where to start. I don't want to have fish and I thought about getting shrimp and making the whole thing an underwater garden. 

And here is where my idea ends... I have no idea how to care for aquarium plants or even what kinds to get. I am a total beginner to this hobby, having only had plastic plants before. I've been trying to find suggestions online, but no one really says "this is what you need to know and here is how to get started." 

Can anyone suggest how and/or help me get this little tank set up??? Advice will be GREATLY appreciated. Please remember I am a newbie and not an expert!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi TheNewestNewbie,

Welcome to APC! I can tell you that it will be difficult but not necessary impossible. I have a 6 gallon Eclipse and can grow low light plants like mosses and java ferns fairly well. What kind of light does you tank have, screw-in type bulb or small flourescent tube?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are some sites that will give you info.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/12/beginners-guide-to-planted-aquarium.html


----------



## TheNewestNewbie (Jan 6, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> What kind of light does you tank have, screw-in type bulb or small flourescent tube?


The box says "UL Listed, full incandescent hood. 15 watt bulb included." It looks sort of like a long skinny house bulb, but it has a whitish cover over it. I'd say it was a medium/low light level when I turned it on. Does where I put the tank have an influence or is it mostly dependent on that lightbulb? As in, if my light is not right, can't I just put the tank by a window instead of on a shelf?

Oh, and I am pretty sure this is the tank... Or at least it looks the same! http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/AGA17930.html?mv_pc=froogle


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi TheNewestNewbie,

You probably have a screw-in incandescent bulb. If so an excellent compact fluorescent alternative available at Walmart that uses less electricity, generates less heat, and provides more light is here.

Yes, you can improve your success with live plants by placing you aquarium in an area that receives bright indirect light; not direct sunlight.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

There are also lots of plant species that are great for small tanks and are low maintenence, such as those mentioned by Seatle, plus several Cryptocoryne species and so on. You might post some questions in the Nano tank section of the Aquascaping forum...


----------



## TheNewestNewbie (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay, so no windows and a new bulb.

I'm assuming I can't just go to the pet shop and pick out something that looks cool, right? Most people said that they bought plants and shipped them, rather than getting them in a store because of diseases...? I read on other posts about building the floor of the aquarium and getting chemicals for the water. Don't you have to pick the plants first to know what the water should be?

I'm probably going shopping on Sunday, so are there any things should I pick up when I am out looking for the bulb?

Thanks for helping me 
~Ariel


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

To keep from having a maintenece nightmare, pick up some cheap test kits and find out what your water is like. Things of importance regarding your source water are pH, hardness, et cetera. Knowing what kind of water you have to work with will help you determine what kind of plants, as well as critters, you can keep without too many adjustments. Also get a good water conditioner that helps remove chloramines, metals, et cetera, as these are toxic and are common in most tap water sources.

Also, it'll help you determine how your setup will start. For instance, if you need something to gently lower pH and buffer the system, but want a low maintenence system, you may decide the El Natural method is right for you, or some variation of it, as you will be using an organic substrate. Or you could just use a mineralized layer of whatever you're lacking and use something like ADA Aquasoil as your substrate. There's a lot of options out there, but find out what you have to work with and go from there.

Oh, and start off with a large variety of plants. The more the better, as they will help cycle things quickly, plus when some don't make it, you'll have enough of those that do to keep things going.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You really need to read the links I posted so that you can get a general overview of how planted tanks work. It will help you a lot.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> You really need to read the links I posted so that you can get a general overview of how planted tanks work. It will help you a lot.


I must have blown right past those links yesterday when I posted (or maybe I was still asleep[smilie=h. Definitely check those out before asking much more advice, as that sort of info will help you to understand just exactly what questions you need to ask and why you need to ask them.

The more time you devote to researching what you're getting into the happeir you'll be once you get started, not to mention six months down the road when you will have avoided six months of headaches.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

BTW - Tex Gal's first link is an article by Ben Belton and is a really great one to start with.


----------

